
Show HN: Online Step Sequencer - perk
https://dunkadunka.com
======
perk
Creator here. I love creating beats, but couldn't find a tool that exports
sounds so I can use them in a DAW, so I created my own. Front-end is preact
and the bundle size is about 500k, which I'm OK with. Chrome CPU is around 12%
on my late 2013 MBpro with all the tracks playing. All samples by me, more on
its way. MIDI out is next on the list I think. And maybe some kind of song
mode / pattern chaining.

~~~
xchip
Nice app and nice samples, do you mind if I use them in my tracker?

